# Synaesthesia not working from ports



## fonz (Jan 10, 2010)

I first noticed Synaesthesia in the mid to late '90s when it came with my first Linux distribution. Recently I noticed that it still exists and actually is in ports, so I built it on a 7-STABLE system.

Unfortunately, it doesn't work as I hoped: when trying to play an audio CD it fails as follows (a window appears but no audio is heard):

```
[cmd=%]synaesthesia cd[/cmd]
synaesthesia: Possible error writing to mixer
(reason for error: Device not configured)
```
and when trying to play an MP3 with the command `% mpg123 -s FrostWire/Saved/Jefferson\ Airplane\ -\ White\ Rabbit.mp3 |synaesthesia pipe 44100`, Synaesthesia does start, but the resulting audio is all jittery and static and doesn't sound remotely like music (it does play normally using just audio/mpg123 without graphics/synaesthesia).

Any thoughts on what's going wrong here?

Alphons


----------

